# Poor radio reception



## oilslick

We picked up our new Swift Bolero last Friday.

The radio reception is very bad, seems like a poor signal. No radio keys so I cant get the radio out to check. Looks like we will get the dealer to sort it under warranty.

Any ideas / bad connections?

Any comments from Swift?

It also seems to forget what you were tuned to (tried to tune too!) when turned off!

Thanx,
Grant


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Grant,

New (2010) models use a JVC headunit, which has a non-volatile memory, meaning that even if turned off or all power is removed, it should not loose the stored stations, etc.

The poor radio reception is something we have investigated in the past, and moved away from the Fiat wing mirror aerial for this exact reason. It could be something as simple as a poor connection on the radio, which maybe linked to the first issue.

I think it does require further inspection from your dealer.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose

Hi ours was the same from new, Swift did send someone out to have a look, also Fiat checked it out.......in the end we had an auto electrician fit one of those screen aerials.

I think our problem was something to do with it being in the mirror, we never did get it sorted properly but as we don't use the radio that much I guess it never bothered us too much...........thats wrong of us really.


----------



## Mike48

Its interesting to hear from Swift that the power is off on the JVC unit. If that's the case why is there a dim light permanently illuminated from the area of the on/off switch when the radio is turned off?

I could only detect this when lying in bed in the pitch black; otherwise you can't see it. Surely this means that there must be some power drain.


----------



## SwiftGroup

gelathae said:


> Its interesting to hear from Swift that the power is off on the JVC unit. If that's the case why is there a dim light permanently illuminated from the area of the on/off switch when the radio is turned off?
> 
> I could only detect this when lying in bed in the pitch black; otherwise you can't see it. Surely this means that there must be some power drain.


Sorry gelathae, I think you mis-understood me, maybe I should have been clearer.

Grant raised the issue of the unit (assuming it is the JVC) loosing the tuned memory stations when turned off.

My point was that even if all power is removed from the unit, it will still "remember" the tuned stations.

The JVC unit does indeed draw a small amount of power when turned off, the reason for this is to keep the other settings such as the clock.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## philsil

A slight diversion but is it possible to wire up to the TV antenna?


----------



## oilslick

*Thank you*

Hi Ash,

Thank you for the answer.

It is a JVC unit.

Should I have been given the removal keys?j

It memorises the preset stations, but it forgets which preset you were on and despite cancelling the demo mode a number of times it still does it.

Where is the remote unit mounted? does the aerial plug into this?

If you say you went away from using the wing mirror aerial, why does mine appear it might have it?

I assume my build number is 0220? (end of the e13 number)

Thank you,
Grant


----------



## LisaB

By sheer coincidence, our Kontiki radio has never worked properly, ie very poor signal - OH has taken mirror apart, no aerial so he has taken the front monitor down and low and behold the aerial isn't connected to anything at all!


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Grant,

The JVC unit has two 12V connections on the rear, one is the permanent live, used to power the unit when the ignition is off, so that the memory stores the time, etc.

The other is the 12V ignition supply (which can run off the leisure battery).

From your symptoms, it sounds like the 12V permanent live is not connected.

With regards to the removal keys, we give the dealer the unfitted JVC unit in the original box, with all the manuals, etc. I believe the removal keys are in the box with all the packaging.

If yours is a 2010 model, then you will not have the Fiat wing mirror aerial, it will be a dedicated 12V aerial, mounted by the pod legs. Again, assuming the aerial CO-Ax is connected to the JVC unit, then further investigation is required to find the cause of the poor reception.

Finally, your vehicle build number should be a MH code followed by 3 or 4 numbers (i.e. MH XXXX).

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## oilslick

*Thank you again*

Hi Ash,

Thanks again for such a prompt reply!

The motorhome appears to be "MHG 365" or maybe "MH 6365", appears to have electrcal sign off on 16/3/10

I will speak to the dealer Monday.

Thank you,
Grant


----------



## hero

Hi,ours is a 2010 and we are the same very hard to get a radio station,if we get one at all,we did get the radio keys,hope your as happy as we are with ours,Ash has been brill with any queries or explaining things,Swift always here on hand.cheers matt


----------



## Mike48

SwiftGroup said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting to hear from Swift that the power is off on the JVC unit. If that's the case why is there a dim light permanently illuminated from the area of the on/off switch when the radio is turned off?
> 
> I could only detect this when lying in bed in the pitch black; otherwise you can't see it. Surely this means that there must be some power drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry gelathae, I think you mis-understood me, maybe I should have been clearer.
> 
> Grant raised the issue of the unit (assuming it is the JVC) loosing the tuned memory stations when turned off.
> 
> My point was that even if all power is removed from the unit, it will still "remember" the tuned stations.
> 
> The JVC unit does indeed draw a small amount of power when turned off, the reason for this is to keep the other settings such as the clock.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ash
Click to expand...

Thank you Ash. Could you confirm whether the power is drawn from the vehicle or leisure battery.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi gelathae,

I can confirm the head unit / radio power is drawn from the leisure battery.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## erneboy

A few additional factors which can have a bearing on radio reception are considered here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-70334-.html

Alan.


----------



## CatSailor

Hi Oilslick

I had exactly the same problems with radio reception when I collected our 2009 Bolero last year.

Tried all sorts of remedies including a Blaupunkt windscreen mounted aerial - none of which gave much of an improvement so eventually purchased one of these from Halfords which did the trick.

Bit of a fiddle to fit due to the double skin body in the area of attachment but well worth the trouble.

This is the one here. Only £13.99!

Catsailor


----------



## tony_debs

we have a bessacar e495 on a 10 plate,no radio signal,i phoned marquies and they have told me to take it to a fiat dealer,has there are problems with the arial behind the wing mirror,but im told that fiat will charge me for looking at it.not sure what to do,any help please.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi tony_debs,

A 2010 model Swift MH will have the aerial behind the Pod Leg, so I would suggest there is very little Fiat can do. 

You do need to visit a Swift Group Dealer, to understand where the issue is, whether the aerial is receiving power and if there is a break in the CO-AX cabling. 

Thanks, 

Ash


----------



## tony_debs

ash thanks again for you help,but what is a pod leg,


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi tony_debs,

Sorry, its probably an in-house Swift Term, but the pod leg is the large vertical piece of GRP which covers the gap between the Fiat Cab and the converted habitation box. As the habitation box is wider than the cab, we use these legs to mask the width difference.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Landyman

We had the same problem with our 2009 Bolero. 
The aerial lead seemed to come from the N.S. mirror or somewhere adjacent.
The dealer tried fitting an aerial under the bonnet, which he said had always cured the problem in the past, but there was not much improvement. He then tried an aerial with a small powered amp that stuck on to the side of the windscreen. This fell off after about 10 miles and gave no improvement.
He then had a good rummage around behind the dash and found another aerial lead that seemed to come from the off side direction and gave an immediate improvement.
The reception still leaves much to be desired but after 3 or 4 attempts to get it sorted I have more or less given up trying to get it right. It is definately the worst reception I have ever had from any vehicle I have owned in the last 40 years despite the fact that it is the most expensive.
Now, I realise that there is a lot of GRP and plastic in the body which is not helpful when mounting antennas, but in the 21st C surely it is not beyond the wit of man to manage to get reasonable radio reception in what is considered an upmarket vehicle.

Landyman.


----------



## tony_debs

is it an easy job to remove the radio and see if the arial is connected,or is it better to get a man in.


----------



## peedee

Its is easy if you have the keys (strips of metal with catches on that allow you to pull the radio out) Once you have it out far enough to see the back you can soon see if the lead is connected or not. However it could always be disconnected at the aerial end or even faulty but no harm looking at the obvious first before calling in an "expert"

Incidently those with poor reception, there is no substitute for an external aerial. You may get fair/good reception with other types but it will be even better with an external aerial.

peedee


----------



## tony_debs

thanks peedee,i will give it a go,


----------



## erneboy

Factors to consider.

If your radio works well with the engine not running but goes bad when you start up you are suffering interference, either from "dirty power" or due to inadequate screening on your coaxial connection or a combination of the two. A new aerial or a connection using high quality coax may cure the problem and a surpressor may help clean up the power as may a direct connection to the battery in an attempt to source clean power. I changed my coax, added a surpressor and took the power source direct from the leisure battery. I also fitted an external aerial but changed the coax as the cable with the new aerial had very little screening.

Each of these made a small improvement, my radio reception is now fairly good but I think modern electronics do generate some interference which is more or less impossible to completely eliminate, Alan.


----------



## tony_debs

i have just had the radio looked at by an engineer,he found the aerial not connected and the adaptor to join the aerial to thr radio missing,also needed a signal booster fitted,total cost £30.00 im very happy,smooth radio back on,  
regards tony


----------



## jdkontiki

*Radio reception would you beleive it*

Hi, I have read these threads with some Interest. I have the Kontiki 679 (2008) which has had bad Radio reception since I bought it, we have not bothered trying to get it fixed as we have the CD and just put up with bad reception if we used Radio. However in April this year i decided to try and fix it so removed Radio and found a complete wing mount type Aerial stashed behind the Radio amongst all the wiring, hard to believe a vehicle costing as much as the Kontiki would be let down by Swift/Fiat by doing something like this. Anyhow in one of the Threads to the Swift person it was asked if connecting to the TV Amplifier would work ok, I ask this again as I am keen to try it but involves a lot of work in cabling so would welcome their opinion first. The TV amplifier is still powered when driving as long as the Power Panel is left switched on, and there is an output on the Amplifier marked TV/FM so assume this would be ok to connect to Radio. So can anyone including the Swift person tell me if this is worth trying?.


----------



## BogWelsh

I'd like to add another comment as this thread is striking a chord.

We took delivery of a new Bolero in March and have just completed our second 2 week trip away in it. At this point I have a growing list of problems that will be presented to Swift to resolve -among them is the installation and reception on the JVC radio. 

As a result of the poor reception I pulled the radio to check out the aerial. To my surprise the metal sleeve that is supposed to hold the radio in the dash just pulled straight out with the radio -the locking tabs that are supposed to hold it securely had not been bent into place. The aerial plug was in its socket but when pulled out, lo and behold there was a sticky label wrapped around around it neatly insulating it from the radio casing -after removing the label and giving it a good clean the reception improved considerably. We'll decide whether it's up to acceptable quality on our next trip. 

Earlier in this thread Ash from Swift stated that the JVC units have a non volatile memory and do not need permanent 12V supply to preserve their settings. Unfortunately this is not true of the KDR301 that's on our van, which keeps resetting to its factory default and displaying the annoying Demo each time the leisure or engine power is turned off. Investigation of the wiring at the back of the set showed there is no permanent 12V supply provided and I will be expecting Swift to either resolve the issue by modifying the wiring to provide the necessary supply or replacing the existing radio with one that does not require it.

This type of shoddy workmanship and incorrect electrical installation is simply unacceptable, and I'm disappointed to say it's one of a list of similar let downs we are experiencing with the van.

Cheers,

Spencer


----------



## SwiftGroup

Spencer,

Thanks for the comments. Just to pick up on a few items:

1) The JVC head unit does have a non-volatile memory to keep the stored stations in memory, even if all 12V power is removed. You are correct though, if all 12V power is disconnect, it will loose some user defined settings such as sound settings and the clock.

However, in a MH, it should be rare that all power is removed, and therefore, loosing all the settings should very infrequent.

From the symptoms you describe, Pin4 and Pin7 on the 'A' connection block (ignition live and permanent live) are probably not connected. The harness does already have the ability to provide a permanent 12V feed through the pins above.

2) The Swift Group do not actually fit any heat units onsite. While we supply the head unit to the dealer (in the original packaging), we rely on the dealer to install the head unit correctly, including the mounting cage and aerial connection.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## oilslick

*still no good!*

We took our swift back to the dealers (West Country Motorhomes), due to poor reception and loss of memory.

They stuck a cheap aerial under the dash. No improvement. Over to you at Swift (Ash?) I am not taking another day off work and spending the diesel going back. (not that I think they are capable) This is a £49k motorhome.... I want a radio. Will you send someone to Cheltenham to sort it or do I get someone to fix and bill you?

To the other posters, yes ours was not installed in the dash correctly either, Infact quite a bodge. Pictures soon to appear on my website. Oh and by the way my JVC is a one piece radio, not a head unit one.

Regarding the loss of memory, the (Swift?) radio loom is wired wrong. You need to get the red/yellow connection from the original fiat loom (constant supply) connected to terminal A4 on the radio. As standard this is powered from a switched feed, which needs cutting. I managed to move the radio looms blue/yellow lead (which is connected to an unused pin!?) to do this. (infact I had to move this lead at the fiat end to get the red/yel connection, and then remove the looped wire putting the switched feed into A4, and then put the blue yellow into here. So I moved both ends of this wire. This was also beyond WCM to sort out. Picture of this will also appear on my website in the next few days (along with my gas tank and solar panel!)

Grant


----------



## BogWelsh

Ash,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Like Grant our van came from WCM so based on a sample of two I would conclude they are unable to competently fit radios.

I can also confirm that the wiring presented in the radio loom does not have a permanent 12V supply present and without modification this particular radio is never going to work correctly.

Swift needs to resolve this, either by providing a radio that does not need a permanent supply or by issuing specific instructions to dealers on how to carry out the necessary modification to provide a supply (i.e. do not leave it to their creative talents).

Spencer.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Grant,

I am surprised that your dealer fitted another aerial rather than find the cause of the fault. In any case, I'm afraid the question you have asked is not one that I can answer.

Can I suggest you call our Customer Services Department (01482 875740), for their comments. 

Please be aware we are currently on our Spring Holiday, and will not be back until Monday 7th June 2010.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## gm6vxb

Just to add my two pence worth to the thread, the main problem with poor radio reception is not the antenna or the radio. It is the vehicle computer which runs all the time even when the ignition is switched off (albut in standby mode) that is extremely noisy. 
There is a lot of noise from 40MHz up to around 200MHz, did not bother measuring above this but suspect there would still be noise but at levels that would not affect commercial radio or TV systems.
If you can disconnect the vehicle battery and your radio is connected to the leisure battery there should be a big improvement in reception. 
I use a commercial radio which has good filtering and can receive quite a few channels, but still have problems when signal levels are low. Unfortunately 'Mono' only, but who cares, it makes a noise.

Maybe wait for 'DAB' car radios to appear at sensible prices. Different frequencies and you either receive a signal or you don't.

If your vehicle does not have an antenna fitted to the wing of some other location, and the vehicle is a 2006 onward FIAT, then the original antenna was fitted centre just above the windscreen. Most motorhomes have a fibre overcab, so the antenna was removed to accomodate, but the internal wiring is still in place. If you are close to a radio transmitter you will receive signals, but move away and no signal or at best weak signals.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## tony_debs

hi all, im not very good at understanding the techinal side of things,but my radio (jvc) doesent store any channels and only works when the engine is running,or on the leisure battery, 
its a shame that my mh cost 45 grand and my arieal was not even fitted


----------



## oilslick

*There is a perm live*

Gently ease the loom out until you get to the plug and socket with the original cloth Fiat loom. The perm live is the red/yellow on here, and can be seen to not be connected to the next loom.

If anyone can tell me how to post pics on here from my harddrive I will post the two pics which show how to do it. It takes a few mins when you can see it!

OK Ash, I will be phoning. Somehow you will need to sort this problem!

I was excedingly dissapointed by the quality of workmanship at WCM. We had the windscreen replace due to a leak and this was a disaster too. Skuttle is hanging off, scratched paint work, mess everywhere, bonnet not replaced properly. There is no way I would go back there.

Grant


----------



## BogWelsh

Grant is absolutely correct. I took another look at mine yesterday and can confirm that the red / yellow wire is the permanent live. It was two minutes work with a wire cutter and crimp connector to reroute the connection. 

Unfortunately I didn't take any pics of the job. To add a picture just scoll down on the "Post a reply page" to where it says "filename" then "Browse" ...see the attachment below 


Spencer.


----------



## oilslick

*Pictures on my web site*

I cant upload my pics they are too big. I cant seem to link to my album on here either

However you can view the pics on my website

Grant

now got the pictures on!


----------



## oilslick

*pictures in last entry*

Just to let you know I have put the pictures in the last entry.

(I seem to be able to do it with my Wife's netbook, but not mine!


----------



## oilslick

*Developments to date...*

Just to keep you all up to date...

Swift have now asked me to make two visits to Kidderminster (from Cheltenham!), one for an exploratory, then one for the correction.

I have asked if they will reimburse my time and diesel as this is their design or build problem, and they have already cost me a days holiday and diesel sending me to West Country Motorhomes (who obviously were not capable of fitting the radio in the first place, or resolving the problem in the second).

I seem to remember one member having them send someone out - anybody know what thread this is in?

It is worth noting that the radio reception was slated in the Swift test in Junes' Caravan club magazine.

More to follow when I get a reply....

Grant


----------



## Landyman

Thanks for the update Grant.
Best of luck getting it sorted but have your trips been worthwhile?
Has the reception inproved and if so, what was done?

My reception is still pretty [email protected] despite the dealers trying different aerials. I think I might get a specialist to try fitting a different aerial on the door pillar and update the radio to one with a remote controll. It is such a faff climbing around seats and table to get to the front to alter the volume or change a track or station.
There don't seem to be many radio/cd players around with remotes so if anyone can make a recommendation it would be a great help.

Landyman.


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi 

We also had the poor radio reception problem on our Autocruise starburst (2009). Couldn't pick up much at all with engine running and not a great deal better when engine off.  

At the suggestion of our dealer we wrote to Swift who authorised the dealer to investigate further. We now have a new aerial fitted to the windscreen. 

We are grateful, but I still think it is a pity that this problem which seems to affect so many could not be dealt with prior to delivery.

Thank you Swift for dealing with it for us. 

Shirley


----------



## Landyman

shirleydeputy said:


> Hi
> 
> We also had the poor radio reception problem on our Autocruise starburst (2009). Couldn't pick up much at all with engine running and not a great deal better when engine off.
> 
> At the suggestion of our dealer we wrote to Swift who authorised the dealer to investigate further. We now have a new aerial fitted to the windscreen.
> 
> We are grateful, but I still think it is a pity that this problem which seems to affect so many could not be dealt with prior to delivery.
> 
> Thank you Swift for dealing with it for us.
> 
> Shirley


Two thoughts occur to me after your post.

a) As this seems to be a common and widespread problem why are Swift paying different dealers to investigate instead of doing it themselves and then issuing a service update to *all* their dealers so that the problem can be nipped in the bud when it is reported. It may stop the problem occurring in the first place.

b) Why are dealers asking their customers to write to Swift to sort out a problem with a vehicle that, I assume, they supplied. Surely it is the dealers job and responsibility to do that not the customers.

Perhaps Swift might like to reply from their point of view.

Landyman.


----------



## oilslick

*Dealer not capable!*

I was adivsed by Swift to take it back to the dealer.

Regrettably they were totally incompetent, 3 problems, none fixed, just damage and mess.

As a result I have resorted to going back to Swift, afterall it is their original design or build problem.

Grant


----------



## erneboy

I have had this problem on my last three vans, two Autotrail's and a Frankia. It is a Fiat Ducato problem although, of course the converters and dealers should be fixing it. As already stated earlier it is caused by noise in the electrical system coming from the on board computers. That is why it gets worse when you start the engine, Alan.


----------



## oilslick

*Only partly agree*

I know there is a lot of electrical noise... BUT people who change the aerial cure the problem!

Most of the aerials are fitted by the converters, I believe Fiat supply with no aerial, therefore the fault is with the converters.

Grant


----------



## erneboy

True, each little improvement will help, clean signal with clean power is the target, Alan.


----------

